# New rocks, sick fish...



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Well, I'd been planning on adding a little of the old gravel I'd had from this same tank that I took out when we moved(put new gravel in)along with some rocks I'd collected from outside. Everything was soaked and cleaned and scrubbed thoroughly, I made sure of that, and I added a layer of gravel and the larger rocks yesterday. I watched closely and everything seems to be just fine so I turned out the light and went to bed. 
Well around 10:30 or so I hear something and thinking my large Pleco knocked a rock over, I get up to make sure nobody got caught under it....to find all my cichlids VERY sick looking and sitting on the bottom. But the funny thing is, my corys, CAE, and Pleco were all perfectly fine. Adn that confused be, because my Bronze cory is very sensitive and he seems perfectly fine. There wasn't much I could do, seeing it was late at night and I had only one test tube handy from my kit. I decided to test the ammonia, to find it at 0. So I went to bed and got up early this morning and tested EVERYTHING right away.

Its a 50 gallon tank, bow front.
latest test read:
PH-7.8-7.9(closer to 7.8)(a guess, it only goes up to 7.6 on the card and my usual PH reading is 7.6-7.7(usually closer to 7.7 would be my guess), so its not a huge fluctuation)
Nitrites-0
Ammonia-0
Nitrates-10
Temp-78-81 degrees F

Inhabitants are:
1 Angel
1 Firemouth 
1 Blue-eyed cichlid
1 Convict Cichlid
1 Yellow Lab
1 CAE
1 Common Pleco
3 Cory cats

I'm happy to report everyone lived though the night and seemed edger for food this morning, though colors were still a bit dull, they ate like they hadn't eaten in years! And everyone is acting normal...
So what happened? I'm guessing it was the rocks that I added....but I was sure to test them first....
Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

What kind of rock did you add to your tank? was it volcanic? sedimentary? granite like? what color is said rock? do you live in arizona, or utah?


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

Ahh, well I've come to say the mystery has been solved, but thank you for replying =3
It seems the fish weren't sick, it was brought to my attention on another forum that they were probably just sleeping. Turns out thats all it was^^. I feel so silly for getting all worried, but I learned something new about my fish xD

But to answer your question, I'm not sure what kind of rocks they were, though they have been removed anyway and I plan on trying my hand at growing a couple live plants in that area, and they were various colors =3
And I live in neither area xD, quite far from both. WA state is where I live, more specifically the northwestern area


----------



## Toshogu (Apr 24, 2009)

kk don't have to worry about radioactive rock if you live in washington =)


----------



## WaterDragon (May 9, 2009)

radioactive rock? xD I don't think I even wanna know x3


----------

